# 263111 or 135112 ICT Project Manager?



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dear Members,


Firstly thanks to forum members for their enormous contributions. I visited the forum in search of right Agent however after going through it, I have changed my idea and entrusted enough confidence to file on my own.

Comes to my case.

I have 9 Years' experience in IT Network, System and Security domain, My roles and responsibilities satisfy two of the code specified in in SOL schedule. 

Note:
For my Age and Education I am getting 45 Points.
I am planning for Melbourne


1, 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 

+ve: For ACS assessment on code 263111 I can claim 9 years of total experience.
+ve: I can claim 15 Points for Overseas experience.
+ve: It is listed in SOL schedule 1 thus I need not wait for SS approval.
+ve: I can apply with my Present IELTS score of overall 7 and 6.5 to 8 in each band.


-ve: From forum posts I learned that Victoria rejecting 263111 applicant for SS.
-ve: Most of the applicants applying for the same code.

2, 135112 ICT Project Manager

-ve: For ACS assessment on code 135112 I Can claim 5 Years of Experience with my present job role and responsibilities
-ve: It is in SOL Schedule 2, thus I need to apply for SS with 7 in each band of IELTS.
+ve: Code chosen by less number of applicants, thus have higher chances of getting selected for SS.


On seeing Pros and Cons, I almost inclined to go for 263111. However I need members view on the below

1, Am I missing something ?
2, Is my understanding correct?
3,Suggestion to which I should go for (263111 or 135112) ?
4, Which has high possibility of granting Visa ?


Thanks.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awaiting someone reply? plz


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

seny005 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks to forum members for their enormous contributions. I visited the forum in search of right Agent however after going through it, I have changed my idea and entrusted enough confidence to file on my own.
> ...


Welcome bro....

In my view go for 263111, just a single correction; you must have minimum 7.0 in each module of IELTS for 189 visa sub-class.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bravo said:


> Welcome bro....
> 
> In my view go for 263111, just a single correction; you must have minimum 7.0 in each module of IELTS for 189 visa sub-class.


Thanks Bro, I learned that 6.5 is minimum to apply for 189 Visa sub class , as I am not claiming points for IELTS score. Do i still need 7.0 in each module? plz clarify

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...23329-bare-minimum-ielts-points-required.html


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

seny005 said:


> Thanks Bro, I learned that 6.5 is minimum to apply for 189 Visa sub class , as I am not claiming points for IELTS score. Do i still need 7.0 in each module? plz clarify
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...23329-bare-minimum-ielts-points-required.html


OK. You are not claiming points for IELTS, in that case it will be ok.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> Thanks Bro, I learned that 6.5 is minimum to apply for 189 Visa sub class , as I am not claiming points for IELTS score. Do i still need 7.0 in each module? plz clarify
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...23329-bare-minimum-ielts-points-required.html


Hi Seny005,

What have u decided on which job code? cuz my friend is also in the same dilema.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Seny005,
> 
> What have u decided on which job code? cuz my friend is also in the same dilema.
> 
> ...



Hi Rekha,

I decided to go for 263111 because of above stated reasons. only worrying point is continuation 263111 in 2013 SOL list , Fingers crossed !!

In addition to System Admin experience , I have requested to add project management R&R in the present company reference letter , so that in the worst case scenario I can reassess for 135112 and apply on that basis.

Lets see how it goes, will keep you posted.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I decided to go for 263111 because of above stated reasons. only worrying point is continuation 263111 in 2013 SOL list , Fingers crossed !!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response seny005  and All the best with ur assessment. 

can u please give a brief about the R&R of both 263111 n 135112, want to check where my frnd fits.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your quick response seny005  and All the best with ur assessment.
> 
> can u please give a brief about the R&R of both 263111 n 135112, want to check where my frnd fits.
> 
> ...




I am in the process of drafting it, will share it once it is freezed and applied for assessment.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> I am in the process of drafting it, will share it once it is freezed and applied for assessment.


Thanks for your quick reply, would you be able to tell me if my frnd needs to go with ACS or RPL as she has done her B.Tech in electricals and electronics ?

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, would you be able to tell me if my frnd needs to go with ACS or RPL as she has done her B.Tech in electricals and electronics ?
> 
> Rgds,
> Rekha


 Since She is going to get assesses for ICT related code, thus her degree/education should be closely associated with it, otherwise she should submit RPL report to ACS along with Employee reference to get her education and skills recognised by ACS.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> Since She is going to get assesses for ICT related code, thus her degree/education should be closely associated with it, otherwise she should submit RPL report to ACS along with Employee reference to get her education and skills recognised by ACS.


thats rite she will have to go with ACS, but my question was electricals and electronics engineers is related to 263111 or is it nt related to her academics ? It would be great if u can answer this qn


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> thats rite she will have to go with ACS, but my question was electricals and electronics engineers is related to 263111 or is it nt related to her academics ? It would be great if u can answer this qn


 ACS quoted as below

"The qualification must be a major in ICT, and the predominant objective of the course should be to educate individuals to be professionals in ICT.
The course should be closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code. Course units will be assessed according to the ICT content and whether units are closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code."

Hence I don't think EEE is related to 263111 , she should go through RPL route.

If She has any Vendor Certification like MCSE, CCNA even that is considered as equivalent to ICT diploma, but the catch is her experience post to that certification would be considered. instead she can go through RPL route and believe EEE has computer related paper as minor in her syllabus.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> ACS quoted as below
> 
> "The qualification must be a major in ICT, and the predominant objective of the course should be to educate individuals to be professionals in ICT.
> The course should be closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code. Course units will be assessed according to the ICT content and whether units are closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code."
> ...


what u said is perfect, thanks for helping. 

U also going thru RPL? 

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> what u said is perfect, thanks for helping.
> 
> U also going thru RPL?
> 
> ...


welcome, happy to help you.

No, My Degree is B.Sc Comp Sci.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

seny005 said:


> welcome, happy to help you.
> 
> No, My Degree is B.Sc Comp Sci.



Thanks !


----------



## imanix (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Seny005,
My case is very much similar to yours; I am about 2 steps(~1 month) behind you in the tasks of IELTS, but am getting my reference letters and ACS submission sorted out at the moment.

I have the exact same dilemma as yours - 263111 or 135112? and subsequently -- State sponsored or Independent?

The only difference is I don't have focused networking experience, hence ICT PM seems to look more applicable, as I worked for 4.5 yrs in RFID and fuel-automation, and the rest 4.5 years in ICT project management. Degree is in Computer system engg. 

Don't know which one I'll choose, but advise by agents is for 263111 with well-written job r&r letters. 
Reading up around here, following your lead as well, before I end up deciding.

Any advise is really very welcome


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

imanix said:


> Hi Seny005,
> My case is very much similar to yours; I am about 2 steps(~1 month) behind you in the tasks of IELTS, but am getting my reference letters and ACS submission sorted out at the moment.
> 
> I have the exact same dilemma as yours - 263111 or 135112? and subsequently -- State sponsored or Independent?
> ...


HI Imanix,

In your case 135112 looks like a safe bet, I'am claiming 8 years experience for 263111 thus I prefer later than former.

Additionally for 263111 , your reference should possess Network and System admin or DB Admin/VOIP Admin relevant points, other wise they would recommend you with Network or Sys admin ANZSCO code which is not SOL 1 list and only Few states nominate it with 7 or higher IELTS score.

For 135112 you can claim points for 5 years experience at the time of applying , WA provide SS nomination with 6.5 IELTS score.


----------



## Hari2001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am also planning to file my skill assessment under ICT Project Manager. I am a certified PMP practitioner. Basic details about myself,
- B.E. (Mechanical)
- M.Tech (Design – Machines)
- total experience 10 years
- IT Experience 8.5 hrs (7 years in TCS and 1.5 years in an Australian company’s captive unit in India)
- PMP and ITIL certified
- Age 33+
Please help me to understand whether there is any chance to get required points (60) and +ve skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance,
Hari2001


----------



## Hari2001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am also planning to file my skill assessment under ICT Project Manager. I am a certified PMP practitioner. Basic details about myself,
- B.E. (Mechanical)
- M.Tech (Design – Machines)
- total experience 10 years
- IT Experience 8.5 hrs (7 years in TCS and 1.5 years in an Australian company’s captive unit in India)
- PMP and ITIL certified
- Age 33+
Please help me to understand whether there is any chance to get required points (60) and +ve skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance,
Hari2001


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

seny005 said:


> HI Imanix,
> 
> In your case 135112 looks like a safe bet, I'am claiming 8 years experience for 263111 thus I prefer later than former.
> 
> ...


Dear Seny005,

Can you please assist and advise how to get 263111 accepted and sorted out by DIAC. I have positive assessment from ACS but not sure if same reference letter is going to work with DIAC or they would require additional information regarding roles & responsibilities.

Regards


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

even i have similar questions.


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

I have around 13 years exp. Should I go for ICT project manager or business analyst or software engineer in ACS?


----------

